# Looking for a Air Ride installation in MD?



## euro2envy (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking for a reputable person/shop to do a full air ride install on a B6 passat, I'm located in Waldorf, MD willing to drive an hour away if need be. thanks Darren.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

message spitfire481 he should be able to help you or point you in the right direction.:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i wish i had kris' new username...

search decadence motorsports too around the md area... did my notch and can do whatever you need.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im in philly and do installs, message me if interested


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ill do it!! Ill do it!!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

BoraRJTI said:


> message spitfire481 he should be able to help you or point you in the right direction.:thumbup:


yeah call up joe or even tommy bednarik


----------



## w3rdd (Jun 4, 2012)

euro2envy said:


> Looking for a reputable person/shop to do a full air ride install on a B6 passat, I'm located in Waldorf, MD willing to drive an hour away if need be. thanks Darren.


Did you end up getting your air bag system installed?? I'm tryna bag my car, but its not a volkswagen..


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can do installs. PM me for info.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Check out Jake @ The Shop -- http://www.theshopautowerx.webs.com/


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I do air installs also. Start at $450 and goes up :thumbup:


----------



## w3rdd (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! I sent out an email to jake at the shop, but if that falls thru I'll be sending you guys a pm about it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

w3rdd said:


> Thanks! I sent out an email to jake at the shop, but if that falls thru I'll be sending you guys a pm about it


:thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

lol wish i could make a thread about this for alaska


----------

